# has anyone hired a programmer to build site?



## monkeyman2 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi -

I am trying to build an online store and I have become so frustrated with my lack of technical skills as well as the software I have purchased (trying decconetwork now, extremely frustrating) that I have decided to hire a programmer to build a site for me.

Has anyone here hired anyone that they can recommend? I am thinking of using open source like cube cart with the affiliate module that Rodney has mentioned a few times. 

Amy wisdom advice would be appreciated. The last time I hired someone it was a disaster (for a different business) so I am hoping for better luck this time.

Thanks

Best
Greg


----------



## TFK (Feb 2, 2010)

My buddy is a really talented artist with AMAZING work, he has made several for me, checkout his site Gabeone.com Tell him Anthony referred you and see what he can do for you.
Good Luck,


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I haven't hired anyone, but I have been hired. 

If the cart you choose has a forum, got to the forum and see who's the good and bad designers. 
But don't rely on just one or two of reviews of a persons work.

Look at the sites they have designed, to see if it will fit the concept you have.

Go search the internet to see what is bad and what is good there are several sites that blog about what's good and what's bad. For instance all black background should not get used for a site unless it's a niche site that sales to a specific clientele. 

Never pay 100% up front, but expect to pay something upfront. 

Make sure you like the mock up they submitted for your approval, if you change your mind while they are coding the design for the cart then expect to pay for the change. 

Just because a designer has a design does not mean that it can be adapted to any one shopping cart.

KISS Keep It Simple St*** Just because it's the bleeding edge does not mean that it can be done over night for any one shopping cart. 

A designer design's and programmer makes it work, very seldom do you find some one who does both really really well. 

Tom


----------



## atlantic24 (Sep 14, 2009)

You can get ready to launch site from a new webdeveloping company that create apparel based website from fraction of cost. If you need their information contact me and I will be more than happy to help you. Thank you, Hamid


----------



## TurtleNick (Apr 5, 2007)

What requirements do you have? R u looking to simply merchandise PrePrints? Do u want an online design plugin? The online design is where it gets hairy.... We r currently looking to integrate a online design plugin to our preprint site. We use a Yahoo shopping cart, but Yahoo cannot handle Flash. Most Online Design modules use flash.


----------



## BanishedShirts (Feb 12, 2010)

You can get free bids from multiple web developers, talk back and fourth and decide if you want hire someone at www.rentacoder.com. This is a way to see about what it will cost and view coders previous work before you hire. Might be a good option for you to look into.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Greg:

Hiring someone can be hard. Why are you unhappy with decconetwork? Write those reasons down and use them as motivation in your hunt  Use the reasons as a basis for questions. For example, if you're not getting support, include a support requirement in your hiring agreement.

The easiest thing I can suggest is to make sure you know your requirements first. Lay them out clearly and on paper. Make sure you also lay out a timeline too.

I would suggest just posting an ad on craigslist.com. You will get some spam but you will also get a lot of talented people who are currently looking for work. Review their work, CHECK their references, and as someon else said, DO NOT pay 100% up front. I would set up a payment schedule so both parties know what must be done by when.

BanishedShirts suggested RentaCoder.com. You may also consider looking into using ScriptLance.com.

Good luck!


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

Well actually the best thing is you do it yourself (programming and designing your website) but if you can't do both first ask your friend(friend is more reliable than someone you doesn't know) if they can do it for you and if nobody can than you ask someone to do it for you, you can search at google for a freelance prgrammer just put the keywords "freelance programmer website".


----------



## elcrowley (Feb 27, 2009)

the best option, go to Guru.com ? Find Freelancers for Hire. Get Your Project Done. You can finde thousands of freelancers located around the world. Don't be afraid to hire a company located in India or Thailand, as example. You'll be amazed to see how many companies hire freelancers around the world.

Really, don't be afraid. It's just the first step.


----------



## monkeyman2 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who replied. 

I was contacted by someone from Decco who saw my post and I am trying to make it work but it is still incredibly frustrating. Maybe it's me? 

I have had some bad experiences hiring coders from through sites like rentacoder etc. That's why I was hoping to find someone who could recommend someone good. 

I will post again if I get anywhere. I am still hoping to get Decco Network to work, but losing faith (and money) very fast.


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes rentacoder and simular type sites can be a problem, unless you are use to setting up the specification for exactly what you want. Because they will code to the spec. If you haven't done a lot of code specification it can be really tricky.

Tom


----------

